# from the mouths of babes! Childhood antics



## marlowmanor (Jan 3, 2013)

So I figured I'd share some of the things that my boys have done lately that have made me literally LOL. 

Cameron, who is 2 years old:

~ The other day he came up to me with a slice of orange. I told him it was an orange and without missing a beat he replied "purple"! 

~ Today I was feeding him a piece of chicken. I told him it was chicken and he replied "bak, bak" and then ate it! 

Logan, who is 6 years old:

~ This one is a year or so old but it's a favorite thing with Logan and DH. DH asks Logan "what's harder than a nail" to which Logan replies "a hammer!" 

~ Then there is the singing commercials word for word. Their favorite around Christmas time was the chia pet commercial. Logan knew the whole commercial word for word down to where you could find them. 

That's all I can think of off the top of my head at the moment. I know there are more though and I will add them when I remember them. Feel free to ad your favorite child antics to the thread.


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Jan 3, 2013)

I know a ton of commercials. Line for line and word for word. lol

I love the 5% Cash Back ones. haha


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Jan 3, 2013)

Cute!  I love the stuff kids come up with.


----------



## Southern by choice (Jan 3, 2013)

Straw Hat Kikos said:
			
		

> I know a ton of commercials. Line for line and word for word. lol
> 
> I love the 5% Cash Back ones. haha


thats sad straw! 

One of my favs... This is VERY old but still makes me chuckle.

3yr old son walked in and wanted to put in his favorite movie... our pastor was visiting.... 
My son strolls in and says, "I gonna watch *Black Booty*, it's my best movie."  Our pastor's eyes went wide...we said... 
"_*Black Beauty*_, his favorite movie is about the horse'Black Beauty"!

Kids...so funny when they can't talk right!

Logans smart...hammer!


----------



## marlowmanor (Jan 3, 2013)

Southern by choice said:
			
		

> Straw Hat Kikos said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's a good one! 

We call Cameron a "booger butt". He'll call himself and others booger butt too. Except it's really cute when he does it because it turns into "booger buuuuutttt" and is totally cute. Of course the cute little baby voice makes it even cuter!

He cracked me up the other day too. He was getting off my bed and right as he was hanging halfway off the bed he farted. He said "I poo pooed" to which I told him no, you just farted. He kept saying he pooped. I just had to laugh at him. Cameron is my biggest one that just says funny things all the time. It's the age he is at and the fact that we are working a lot with his speech right now to get him caught up.


----------



## bonbean01 (Jan 3, 2013)

My son when he was little was distressed that he'd lost his walnut.  I looked with him and then asked...why is that walnut so special when we have a whole bowl of them?  He looked at me like I was crazy...so later, I sneaked a walnut on his dresser then said...look I found it!  He looks at me and says that is not his walnut.  So, I asked just what his walnut looked like...he tells me it is blue with a sailboat on it from Grandpa and Gramma....then I got it...he was looking for his new WALLET!!!!


----------



## Southern by choice (Jan 3, 2013)




----------



## marlowmanor (Jan 3, 2013)

bonbean01 said:
			
		

> My son when he was little was distressed that he'd lost his walnut.  I looked with him and then asked...why is that walnut so special when we have a whole bowl of them?  He looked at me like I was crazy...so later, I sneaked a walnut on his dresser then said...look I found it!  He looks at me and says that is not his walnut.  So, I asked just what his walnut looked like...he tells me it is blue with a sailboat on it from Grandpa and Gramma....then I got it...he was looking for his new WALLET!!!!


Love it!


----------



## bonbean01 (Jan 3, 2013)

Gotta love kids and the way their brains process things...yup...I was meant to have 10 at least!


----------



## marlowmanor (Apr 2, 2013)

Close thread please


----------

